# Drop Noseband



## stacey222 (8 April 2013)

What are their use? Pro's & Con's? Thanks


----------



## NaeNae87 (8 April 2013)

Drop nose bands can help ask for a lower head position. When a horse opens his mouth, it creates pressure points low on the nose, coupled with the pressure in the curb groove, and as soon as the horse relaxes his jaw and drops his nose the pressure ceases. 

There are a lot of badly designed and badly fitted drops out there. Often they are made so the straps that fasten behind the jaw are too short, which in turm means they are adjusted too low and can interfere with the horses breathing. 

The front of the nose band should rest on the facial bones, because if it lies on the soft, fleshy part it will interfere with the expansion of the nostrils as the horse breathes. When the horse is standing still you should be able to fit two fingers between the noseband and the face.


----------



## TigerTail (8 April 2013)

Its a far nicer flash - when fitted properly. Only comes into action when the horse resists the bit by opening his mouth, other wise its entirely passive with no pressure on nose/mouth at all. Can be very good for teaching horses not to open their mouths once they work out whats going on as its self releasing.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (8 April 2013)

We love ours! I have a flash bridle and a drop bridle and she always goes nicer in the drop and is much less argumental. I think the physiology of the mouth is important as it has an affect on the pressure on the edges of the mouth.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (8 April 2013)

I can't think of a con - apart from when fitted wrong (either too loose or too low). Some bits don't fit well, but work roundable.

Nugz was rebacked in a fulmer with keepers and a drop to stop him from learning to open his mouth or fiddling with the bit excessively. He is now ridden in a loose ring, but still with the drop.

If you don't need the cavesson part for a martingale then a drop is far more effective than a flash IMO.


----------



## TigerTail (8 April 2013)

They can be a buggar to fit actually - the one Iv got atm, second hand for £4 isnt a great fit, but difficult mare so wanted to see  if it suited at all before laying out on a new one!


----------



## YorksG (8 April 2013)

Very useful for a horse that likes something in its chin groove. My mare goes brilliaantly in a pelham, but obviously we can't use that for dressage, so I use a hanging cheek mullen mouth bit and a drop noseband,which she likes.


----------



## kezz86 (2 May 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking to ditch my flash and had a drop on a previous horse which was really great for him.

Can anyone recommend a good brand of drop nose-band that actually comes up true to size?

Thanks!


----------



## Old Bat (2 May 2013)

The last one I bought was a Jeffries a long time ago and that seemed true to size, (and good quality but a bit pricy!)


----------



## kezz86 (2 May 2013)

Old Bat said:



			The last one I bought was a Jeffries a long time ago and that seemed true to size, (and good quality but a bit pricy!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!

I do think somethings are worth that "little bit" extra though.


----------



## ruby-two-shoes (6 July 2015)

Hi, I have found that my pony works very well in a grackle due to her twisting and dropping her jaw. She does this while misbehaving and the grackle stops her really well. I am aware that a grackle is not allowed in a dressage test and am wondering if a drop noseband would be a suitable replacement for this and if it isn't then what you think would be.
Thank you.


----------



## Cortez (6 July 2015)

ruby-two-shoes said:



			Hi, I have found that my pony works very well in a grackle due to her twisting and dropping her jaw. She does this while misbehaving and the grackle stops her really well. I am aware that a grackle is not allowed in a dressage test and am wondering if a drop noseband would be a suitable replacement for this and if it isn't then what you think would be.
Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, unless the rules have changed the grakle noseband is allowed in dressage? The drop noseband has come full circle and I hope will once again replace the ubiquitous flash noseband. It was the most used noseband for young horses in dressage in the 70's & 80's, then the flash came in. Don't like the flash.


----------



## TheSylv007 (6 July 2015)

Cortez said:



			Hmm, unless the rules have changed the grakle noseband is allowed in dressage? The drop noseband has come full circle and I hope will once again replace the ubiquitous flash noseband. It was the most used noseband for young horses in dressage in the 70's & 80's, then the flash came in. Don't like the flash.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty the grackle isn't allowed in dressage - well none that I've done anyway.  I think they're allowed for eventing under BD rules - page 28 of the 2009 rules

53. Nosebands
It is obligatory to use a noseband. Either a drop, flash or cavesson noseband must be used with a snaffle
bridle. A cavesson noseband only must be used with a double bridle. Drop nosebands and flash straps
must lie in the chin groove. Grackle nosebands are permitted only for Eventing. Nosebands must not
cause discomfort.


----------



## milliepops (6 July 2015)

You're correct Sylv, 2015 rulebook has slightly different wording but same principle


----------



## Cortez (6 July 2015)

I stand corrected; havn't done "proper" dressage for yonks.


----------



## only_me (6 July 2015)

Cortez, grackles are allowed in eventing Ireland and dressage Ireland


----------



## lucemoose (7 July 2015)

Get a second hand drop, they are far more superior in fit than any recent make! Failing that Mark todd and a few other makers do adjustable ones


----------



## webble (7 July 2015)

lucemoose said:



			Get a second hand drop, they are far more superior in fit than any recent make! Failing that Mark todd and a few other makers do adjustable ones
		
Click to expand...

I have just bought a new bridle with an adjustable drop and its a much better option for adjusting the fit than a 'normal' drop


----------

